# Elite vsx-30



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Just bought it, $299 hookedontronics -Amazon. Couldn't beat the price, no tax, free shipping. Can't wait to dig into the Advanced MCACC! Factors for me: 1. Direct Energy 2. Advanced MCACC 3. Hours of eq'n : )


Happy early birthday (June 19th) to me from my sweet wifey! Should be here in about 9 days, will post thoughts.




Brian in Bakersfield...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Brian, congrats on your new AVR. Pioneer makes some excellent AVR's and the VSX-49txi remains the most stunning Industrial Design of any AVR I have seen. It weighed 75 Pounds out of the Box and there was a Sticker depicting 2 People Unpackaging due to the weight. I have not seen an AVR since that has had such a warning. Let alone a 5 Channel AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep, they have some crazy stuff. The more I dug into their Direct Energy/Class D amplifiers the more I liked it. The more I searched and inquired about advanced mcacc the more I wanted it. I just really enjoy all those features. As much as I love Audyssey xt32 and after seeing the Pro version I was expecting a more in depth and crazy setup. I would love to eventually have or try a Onkyo with xt32 someday but will give the Elite my best for now. I also couldn't see or place value on some of the other features of the vsx-31 and some of the higher models so that justifies my reason for my model specifically. :nerd:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
From what I have read, it would appear Pioneer is going to no longer be using Bang & Olefsens ICE Power Modules in their Elite SC AVR Lineup. The SC-37 was Reviewed here by Dave Upton who did a fantastic job on said Review and the Power Output of that Model is the best I have seen since Onkyo's 805/875/905/906 where it easily surpassed 100 Watts into 5 Channels. Sadly, only a handful of AVR's actually are able to do so. Pioneer was also the first and only Manufacturer to attain THX Ultra2 Plus Certification with the 07 and 37.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ziontrain (Feb 23, 2011)

The truth is that performance is easily doable by other manufacturers top implementations of the class D amp e.g. the NAD M series which has amplification outsourced from some other company, not B&W. 

At this point in the class D amp technology curve one would expect this to happen. I would not expect the ICE moniker to mean as much, maybe nothing before long, much as today its rare to find class A/B amplification that is branded and outsourced for use by other receiver brands. not long before Class D is generic and default.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The European Union is behind much of the development of Amplifiers with Switching Power Supplies due to legislation requiring it for Household Goods that are Energy Inefficient. As for B&O's ICE Power, I certainly have no allegiance to it, but Pioneer has done an impressive thing by adding a fairly conventional Power Supply to the Modules to excellent effect. The SC-37 is one of the few AVR's I have seen lately that easily surpassed 100 WPC into 5 and 7 Channels. Sadly, many even 2000 Dollar AVR's output around half that amount into 5/7 Channels.

Granted, it is not very often that it is necessary to have over 100 Watts into Multichannel Sources, but it is annoying just how off the mark the vast majority of AVR's are in respect to Rated versus Measured Power. In instances of cavernous Rooms and or inefficient Speakers, this power really might be needed. Sadly, Manufacturers know full well that the vast majority of Consumers look at the Rated Power and believe it to be accurate. Unfortunately, it is rarely the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ziontrain (Feb 23, 2011)

A lot of deception out there - certainly agreed. I do think Pioneer will have no problem delivering good sound with different amps. They have always put more effort into these top level models, so no reason to think that they wont deliver the goods in this round, no matter the exact source of specific components.

I think where I'd rather see Pioneer put mroe effort is into their onscreen GUI, their networking and also making their room correction more user friendly. A lot of that user interface to MCACC is frightfully outdated and spoils the work they put into it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of Pioneer and my VSX-49txi still goes down as the most attractive and best built AVR that I have ever owned. A major reason I purchased it as opposed to an SSP when it was 5000 Dollars was that it was the first AVR/SSP to offer Room EQ in MCACC.

Unfortunately, there have not been huge changes to MCACC in the close to 10 Years since the 49 came out.
As for Pioneer's AVR's, the uber popular VSX-1019 preformed in a most disappointing manner when Bench Tested into 5 Channels (28.7 Watts into 5 Channels) considering Pioneer Rated it 120 Watts x 7. Granted, it was only 500 Dollars, but is sadly more the rule than the exception when it comes to Rated versus Actual Power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Richard in Idaho (Dec 16, 2010)

I have had one for about nine months how. It has been a good receiver. Am only using 2.0 as my sub went out.
Right now I am using Mirage M-290s. Have Salk Songbirds on order so remains to be seen (heard) how it will work with them.
O' I did beat your deal. Open Box $199 + $12 tax at a local store.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Smokin deal my friend and that's awesome!!! Great price. I have now over 40 hours of messing with the advanced mcacc and I still cannot out smart it. The standing wave multi point measuring is really fantastic and that combined with all the experimenting with the time delay (still using 40-60ms) one can really shape and create great sound. It just gets better in time and I love all the capabilities with adjusting.:T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Brian, congrats on your new AVR. Pioneer makes some excellent AVR's and the VSX-49txi remains the most stunning Industrial Design of any AVR I have seen. It weighed 75 Pounds out of the Box and there was a Sticker depicting 2 People Unpackaging due to the weight. I have not seen an AVR since that has had such a warning. Let alone a 5 Channel AVR.
> Cheers,
> JJ


UHHH woWzer > and its component inputs / no HDMI $4500


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah CONGRATS on the PIONEER gear. Ive had the SC35 for a month now and Im still giggly every time I listen to it. I spent the first 2 weeks relistening to every DVD AUDIO and SACD I have and alot of 2.0 media that I tweaked up to 5.1/96k/24bit....
DITTO on the AMCACC


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Check this smartphone app which controls all networked PIONEER avr's . works really well 


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tiff.iControlAVAFree


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> UHHH woWzer > and its component inputs / no HDMI $4500


The 49tx was released before HDMI was readily available back in 2002. Back when finding HD Content was few and far between.
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a VSX-23 and I am very pleased with it, but all of the gushing about the advanced MCAAC on the VSX-30 has my curosity peaked ?
What has been added that makes it special ?


----------

